# A story so good that you won't believe it! pt 1



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

This story starts before I was born,It was an old grudge a land dispute,you see my grandfather had a good piece of land but a man named Skip cheated him out of half of it so there was bad blood between our two families. On one end Family A was living in almost a mansion with a nice lawn & shrubbery with an assfault drive,Family B had a modest place by comparison it was a double wide with a good sized workshop across from it & it was old cars dirt & gravel we weren't poor but we weren't rich either but it every summer instead of going to a summer camp we went to grandpa's I was either 5 or 10 when it started. And it was the summer of 87,at our grandfathers place he had a bunch acres of woods he owned and as long we came back before it got dark we could play in the woods all day and we did and who is we,l had 2 little bro's and girl cousin who was a tomboy. She was like a sister to us,as for the adult charactors there was my dad & aun't with grandparents Now your'e probably thinking the bad blood spilled over to us,because our parents taught us to hate family A not so and at first we had no qurral with the family A kids. When we saw them playing on the other side,we were more curious then any thing else because our parents didn't allow us to play with them. On both sides,and we didn't understand it until our cousin was in front of grandpa's place on riding lawnmower by her self & the boys of family A started chucking rocks at my cousin. She ran back down our drive,when grandpa and we boys found out we were hopping mad and grandpa had trunk full scrap. That could be used as clubs,we walked up our drive like gangs of Newyork & when the boys of family A saw us coming they ran away because they knew no how many rocks they threw. We were gonna keep on comin & bring the pain with us! From that point on,we had bad blood of our own for a brief period we kept our distance from the kids of family A until they came to our side of the woods. You see these woods were are personal playground,this was our paradise when we spotted them in our territory we told them to leave when that didn't convince them. A fight broke out,we got the better of them thus drove them out!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Interesting story.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Dang weres the rest of the story


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sunchierefram said:


> Interesting story.


thanks


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

One Shot-Corey said:


> Dang weres the rest of the story


I just put it up! Same area brother :king:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

And I just took it down. Two things, there is no need to start a new thread to continue a story and one absolutely forbidden subject on this Forum is shooting people.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> And I just took it down. Two things, there is no need to start a new thread to continue a story and one absolutely forbidden subject on this Forum is shooting people.


Sorry I didn't know,I guess I'll just have to write a book!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry guys the moderators won't let me tell the rest of story!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well thanks to that mod, we can surmise that your side was victorious due to skill with slingshots


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like i missed out on story time


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Well thanks to that mod, we can surmise that your side was victorious due to skill with slingshots


Haha,you got that right and rubber band rifels I'll send you an e.book to get the uncensored story!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Well thanks to that mod, we can surmise that your side was victorious due to skill with slingshots


Haha,you got that right and rubber band rifels I'll send you an e.book to get the uncensored story!



Imperial said:


> looks like i missed out on story time





Imperial said:


> looks like i missed out on story time


It's allright I'll be writing an uncensored book about it soon enough and will be showing it off on the forum.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

crypter27 said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > looks like i missed out on story time
> ...










wonder if it'll be better if you did it as a blog on here.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


My story has already been censored here,I intentionally watered it down because I didn't want the moderators breathing down my neck. I could write it on another site & link it to here!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

http://sentyan.livejournal.com/ The raw story!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I suggest you proof read before posting.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Greavous said:


> I suggest you proof read before posting.


thanks


----------

